
The Life Changing Linguistics of Nigerian Scam Emails - sohkamyung
https://daily.jstor.org/the-life-changing-linguistics-of-nigerian-scam-emails/
======
0898
We often hear the theory that 419 emails are deliberately written in broken,
preposterously florid prose.

("These are warning signs that helpfully remove most people who are savvy
enough to escape the trap".)

I do wonder whether this is true, or if academics are over intellectualising
the methods behind this scam.

